# Help - Puppy swallowed a whole chicken wing



## Laeyn (Apr 25, 2011)

We just got our brand new 8 week old Spanish Water Dog puppies (about 14 pounds each) home and tried to feed them uncooked chicken wings. One of the puppies grabbed a wing and it disappeared -- we think he just swallowed it whole.

Is this bad? Should we be concerned or do something?


----------



## Binkalette (Dec 16, 2008)

Call your vet and see what they say. Phone calls are free.


----------



## JohnnyBandit (Sep 19, 2008)

My Lab swallows wings whole all the time. Of course he is 75 pounds 10 years old and been eating raw for years.


----------



## Laeyn (Apr 25, 2011)

Thanks! He seems fine. He ate this morning and pooped and all seems fine!


----------



## Willowy (Dec 10, 2007)

The main problem with a dog swallowing their food whole would be the choking hazard. Once it goes down, it ought to be digested no problem. He should be fine.


----------



## MagicRe (Jan 8, 2010)

well, now you know you've got a gulper...so he needs to be watched carefully when he eats...might want to feed him bigger rather than smaller....

my pug is a gulper and he swalled a drumstick whole....i thought he was going to die..it was his first raw meal.....LOL


----------



## WolfyNeiviv (Apr 24, 2011)

Oh my goodness! Glad all is well ... I would be scared to high heck!
My gal will gulp a large chunk of food and that enough scares me. I couldn't even imagine a whole chicken wing.


----------

